# Remove gas fireplace vent pipe - How do I?



## JMak97008 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi, I recently removed a very old natural gas fireplace thing that sat on the hearth.  Picture below shows how the unit vented.  Im attempting to convert this back to a wood-burning fireplace and thought it'd be easy to just give this vent pipe a pull to remove.  But, it doesn't budge and appears to run well into the flue.

Any ideas of where this thing goes, how it might be removed, and whether I should attempt myself or not?  Appreciate any insight!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 25, 2022)

There is a good chance the liner goes up all the way to the top of the chimney. It might be connected to a chimney cap. If that is the case, remove the cap and you might be able to pull down the liner.


----------

